# Mumbai bans lingerie-clad mannequins to save men from 'impure thoughts'



## Kl@w-24 (May 28, 2013)

Source: Mumbai bans lingerie-clad mannequins to save men from 'impure thoughts' - Telegraph



> Local councillors, known as corporators, said mannequins dressed in lacey underwear, stockings and suspenders, had led to a "pollution of minds" among men in the city, which has India's second highest number of rapes after Delhi.
> Opponents said the mannequins were not as suggestive as erotic sculptures and carvings at celebrated temples like Khajuraho, which feature scenes of group sex and bestiality.
> 
> Members of Mumbai's Brihanmumbai Municipal Corporation, however, said the mannequins were illegal and immoral.* "I have raised this issue and want an end to showcasing of women's body on Mumbai streets. Mannequins displaying two-piece clothes or other lingerie are corrupting the minds of people and are against the morals of the society. This affects the mindset of men towards women and they see her as a commodity. As a member of the society, we have to understand the awkwardness a woman or a family in a market will feel standing in front of such a mannequin,"* said Ritu Tawade, who proposed the ban.



Wow. Just wow.


----------



## hellknight (May 28, 2013)

Next they will ban masturbation among the teens to save them from impure thoughts..


----------



## Vignesh B (May 28, 2013)

Where are we all heading too? Going by this, soon we will have a situation where women cannot step out without a burqa. 
Seeing the mannequins corrupts the society? Come on, there are much better things to ban out there.
Indian culture is to blame!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 28, 2013)

This link appeared on my timeline, tweeted by a guy who lives in the US.


----------



## Inceptionist (May 28, 2013)

I don't have enough faces and palms to express the stupidity of such proposal.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 28, 2013)

hahahahahahahahhahah


----------



## pratyush997 (May 28, 2013)

I think this is the method used by politicians to divert the attention from the corruption and scam topic


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 28, 2013)

*Some* women feel awkward looking at manequinns.I repeat *some*



Anyway what difference does this make  Why is everyone getting so ballistic
Btw,Havaldars and BMC officials will find a novel new way of getting bribe from shopkeepers because of this ban
This was done for money for sure,But like I said,this will only open bribe sources for officials on the lower-end of the food chain,not the big-wigs,so why did they ban lingerie on mannequins?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 29, 2013)

Okay, I never thought of a mannequin as a female.

Thanks for enlightening me Mumbai. Now I will never be able to look at a mannequin displayed in a shop the same way again.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 29, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> I think this is the method used by politicians to divert the attention from the corruption and scam topic



BMC is not controlled by congress


----------



## pratyush997 (May 29, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> BMC is not controlled by congress


Money controls everything, mate


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 29, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Money controls everything, mate



Money does not control rival political parties


----------



## pratyush997 (May 29, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Money does not control rival political parties


hmmm..

Seems legit


----------



## funskar (May 29, 2013)

This women Ritu Tawade should first kick out veena malik n sunny leone rather than banning lingerie mannequins
Lingerie clad mannequins force men for impure thoughts then bollywood b grade ,cheopo typs films shub also be banned

Every lingerie brand  should stop selling lingerie to this women


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 29, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> hmmm..
> 
> Seems legit



stupid conspiracy theory you have there



You can expect such stupid policies if you have a certain regional Right-Wing party heading the BMC
There is no need for congress to be involved


----------



## funskar (May 29, 2013)

Too some extinct it's also right
When you are with kids . that time these mannequins are embarrassing & they do not serve any great purpose ..
Do women/ men see mannequins and buy undergarments?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 29, 2013)

funskar said:


> This women Ritu Tawade should first kick out *veena malik n sunny leone* rather than banning lingerie mannequins
> Lingerie clad mannequins force men for impure thoughts then bollywood b grade ,cheopo typs films shub also be banned
> 
> Every lingerie brand  should stop selling lingerie to this women



Yep.We certainly don't need Pakistani and Porno filth respectively  in our country 
They should stay on our monitors,not appear in real life  And generate impure thoughts in men


----------



## funskar (May 29, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Yep.We certainly don't need Pakistani and Porno filth respectively  in our country
> They should stay on our monitors,not appear in real life  And generate impure thoughts in men



Yeah.. recently saw on tv that  pakistani veena malik distributing condoms to prostitutes in mumbai for her upcoming movie..
Even we should kick out the a**h**e mahesh bhatt too for bringing them.

That guy bhatt crap also had bad effect on father-daughter relationship.


----------



## bubusam13 (May 29, 2013)

Bann women !! Bunch of idiots. 
Men by nature will get attracted to women, and thoughts of having sex which they refer as impure thoughts are implanted by nature. This is common in every men. Even him who improvised this idea of banning mannequins.

People who are mentally sick and can not control their urge for sex rapes. They need consulting by psychiatrist.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 29, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> Bann women !! Bunch of idiots.
> Men by nature will get attracted to women, and thoughts of having sex which they refer as impure thoughts are implanted by nature. This is common in every men. Even him who improvised this idea of banning mannequins.
> 
> People who are mentally sick and can not control their urge for sex rapes. *They need consulting by psychiatrist.*


They need treatment from cops with Lathis


----------



## bubusam13 (May 29, 2013)

No that will never help. We all know that. You too


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 29, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> No that will never help. We all know that. You too



Fear is the best way to keep people from commiting beastly acts like rape


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 29, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Fear is the best way to keep people from commiting acts of* bestiality* like rape



Erm bestiality means zoophilia. Maybe you meant beastly?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 29, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Erm bestiality means zoophilia. Maybe you meant beastly?



yes..........


----------



## bubusam13 (May 29, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Erm bestiality means zoophilia. Maybe you meant beastly?



I also wanna write the same lines in reply but didnt since its a social forum. Ha ha


----------



## Ricky (May 29, 2013)

Well... that is interesting.. have you ever noticed how mannequins are evolving by times.. lolz..


----------



## Nanducob (May 29, 2013)

impure thoughts! my ass!
I guess we all have the freedom to think whatever we like.


----------



## Flash (May 29, 2013)

Next step will be to ban the lingerie-clad advertisements in Newspapers & TV.


----------



## bludash (May 30, 2013)

The government and the so called representative of people ( corporaters ) don't know a s*** of law cause if they knew they would have proposed proper and justifying punishments to these gruesome acts....instead of banning this and that..... what do they think a guy comes back after a long day at office all tired and drained out sees a lingerie clad mannequin and transforms into a filthy cruel insane beast....please give us a reason to believe


----------



## Inceptionist (May 30, 2013)

An interesting read 
Mannequins on the move - Mumbai Mirror


----------



## Vignesh B (May 30, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> An interesting read
> Mannequins on the move - Mumbai Mirror


That was one of the best satires, that I've read in the recent times.



> It will drive pollution out of shop and stall assistants' minds. For remember Ms Tawade, it is they who dress (or perhaps you prefer the word 'underdress'?) the mannequins. Oh baba! Not just looking looking, but actually touching touching!


Epic!


----------



## Zangetsu (May 30, 2013)

read this news in today's HT paper..really this is not a solution


----------



## Flash (May 30, 2013)

Comparing to this, they should also ban "Briefs-clad" Man mannequin as they will implant sexual thoughts on a woman when seeing it.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 30, 2013)

In the not-so-distant future:

*s3-ec.buzzfed.com/static/enhanced/webdr06/2013/5/16/15/enhanced-buzz-12570-1368733779-17.jpg


----------



## Nanducob (May 30, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Comparing to this, they should also ban "Briefs-clad" Man mannequin as they will implant sexual thoughts on a woman when seeing it.



yeah right,it may also turn on the gay men.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 30, 2013)

Why is everyone raging over this? 
Its not like you guys are Lingerie vendors or something.........
Nor do you live in Mumbai,Neither  does it affect you  in anyway


Its not like its a blanket ban or something.....
This is India,you will find mannequins back on the streets again in some time(Only the lingerie vendors will have to "Gift"  their corporator/cop * _something_ *)


----------



## Flash (May 30, 2013)

^ We're not raging for banning "Lingerie-clad mannequins", but the reason behind that!
Why can't they ban Alcohols in a city saying "Men when drunken lose control and rape a woman, only to realise next morning that he did that thing in a sexual urge while he's drunk".


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 30, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> ^ We're not raging for banning "Lingerie-clad mannequins", but the reason behind that!
> Why can't they ban Alcohols in a city saying "Men when drunken lose control and rape a woman, only to realise next morning that he did that thing in a sexual urge while he's drunk".



*Alcohol.
*Realize.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 30, 2013)

yes..alcohol is one of top reasons for crime against women


----------



## Nanducob (May 30, 2013)

Not all alcoholics rape women !

Not all alcoholics rape women !


----------



## Zangetsu (May 30, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Not all alcoholics rape women !
> 
> Not all alcoholics rape women !


who said all...its one of reasons for initiating rape/accident/murder etc etc


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 30, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Not all alcoholics rape women !
> 
> Not all alcoholics rape women !



But they do beat their wives  (most of them)


----------



## Nanducob (May 30, 2013)

There are male mannequins too,still no girl rape me(us)


----------



## icebags (May 30, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> who said all...its one of reasons for initiating rape/accident/murder etc etc



+1     agreed.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 30, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> There are male mannequins too,still no girl rape me(us)



if that happens anyhow..then it will be a new discovery by scientists.


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 31, 2013)

bmc people are some of the horniest lot...who else get aroused with mannequins in lingerie anyway but them..


----------



## Desmond (May 31, 2013)

WTF did I just read? It is as if Indian men are some special kind of idiots who get aroused by Mannequins.

I can't understand that everyone is try to take a shot in the dark at the rape problems in India and everyone is missing the target.


----------



## Flash (May 31, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> There are male mannequins too,*still no girl rape me(us)*



It happened/happens, but in small quantities when compared to the opposite.



Ronnie11 said:


> bmc people are some of the horniest lot...who else get aroused with mannequins in lingerie anyway but them..



BMC people means?



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> WTF did I just read? It is as if Indian men are some special kind of idiots who get aroused by Mannequins.


In an idiotic environment, everybody is an idiot.


----------



## Desmond (May 31, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> It happened/happens, but in small quantities when compared to the opposite.



For real? :0



Gearbox said:


> BMC people means?



Bombay Muncipal Corporation, I think



Gearbox said:


> In an idiotic environment, everybody is an idiot.



You stop being an idiot the moment you use a certain thing called the brain.


----------



## Flash (May 31, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> For real? :0



Just Google.


----------



## Inceptionist (May 31, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Bombay Muncipal Corporation, I think



Brihanmumbai Municipal Corporation 
Or MCGM (Municipal Corporation of Greater Mumbai)


----------



## Flash (May 31, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> You stop being an idiot the moment you use a certain thing called the brain.


If we do, we have to protest against the mannequin-ban that it won't bring any goodness against the minds of men.


----------



## Desmond (May 31, 2013)

True that, protesting this is no use. Better to wait and watch while they exhaust all the frivolous possibilities and then move on to actual issues.



Gearbox said:


> Just Google.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 31, 2013)

peeps should do a protest march with nude and lingerie-clad mannequins


----------



## Flash (May 31, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> peeps should do a protest march with nude and lingerie-clad mannequins


1. People with nude and lingerie-clad mannequins? or
2. Nude people with lingerie-clad mannequins?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 31, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> 1. People with nude and lingerie-clad mannequins? or
> 2. Nude people with lingerie-clad mannequins?



*i846.photobucket.com/albums/ab22/micky_vey/3749-i-see-what-you-did-there-no-text.png


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 31, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> 1. People with nude and lingerie-clad mannequins? or
> 2. Nude people with lingerie-clad mannequins?



My post is clear enough, and there is no grammatical ambiguity...but your question is funny


----------



## lakeport (Jun 1, 2013)

who cares.....


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 1, 2013)

lakeport said:


> who cares.....



Journalists and the Internet.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 2, 2013)

Meanwhile...

*NSFW.* (Or maybe not. But...)



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/dyTuire.jpg



Beat that. lols.


----------



## Flash (Jun 2, 2013)

^ They're not Indian women; So they got an exception..


----------



## KDroid (Jun 3, 2013)

Interesting Read

Social media, social ignorance - Indian Express by Gul Panag


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 3, 2013)

^^ I do agree with her points. Thanks for sharing.
Btw what is communism of wives? How does it work?


----------

